# On your marks....



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

And we're off.

Okay before I don the lycra and pop out for a run, lets talk blood sugar levels.

I have read posts from some of you over the years about how levels are affected by exercise and have noticed for example myself that the following day I would need less of the insulin. I would run with a wee stash of fast acting carbs, maybe even a rucksac and liquid. However I also read something about not doing exercise if over 14? Is that right, I wouldn't want to go running if I was 4,5,or 6 either. What level do you go running on? I know we are all different and I will work it out myself but would like to hear what you all do before undertaking a sport be it running, cycling, footie, crown green bowling or darts.

Thank you

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's what I do: if 11 or below I'm happy enough - very rarely above that anyway, but in theory if you are above 14 or so then there is a danger that your levels might just climb higher still. I'm usually around 8-9 to start with and don't need any extra sugar if doing less than 5 miles. Above 5 I'd need a couple of jelly babies a mile-ish. I'm usually about the same level when I get back, but then need to redcue insulin (sometimes basal as well) for the next 40 hours or so.

Your mileage may vary, as they say!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

Cheers Al, good to know.

I'm going to work out some routes this weekend.


----------



## bev (Nov 19, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> And we're off.
> 
> Okay before I don the lycra and pop out for a run, lets talk blood sugar levels.
> 
> ...




The reason you go higher when you exercise is because you dont have enough IOB (insulin on board). If the last time you bolused was over 3 or 4 hours ago and you are 14 - the chances are you will go higher because theres not enough circulating insulin. But, if your 14 and have just eaten 1 to 2 hours before then you can be fairly sure that you have enough IOB and this will be absorbed quickly when exercising which then brings your levels down.

So no *rule* to say you cant exercise - its about timing and IOB. If you want to exercise and are 14 and not enough IOB - give yourself a correction - but not a full one - do about two thirds of your nomal dose as it will work quicker than normal. If your high after exercise - leave it for an hour to see if you *naturally* come down before you give a correction - and even then only do a cautious correction as you will see the effects of exercise for 24 hours after.

At FFL it was explained that most people dont even try to exercise if on a good level unless they have a 'free carb' but sometimes this just isnt needed as your body is capable of staying stable if there are enough carbs on board. But, we have yet to be brave enough to go with this theory....Bev


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Rossi - so pleased you are still planning to go. You will enjoy it. Just a little tip (ha ha a tip from me a mere beginner!) the first mile is always the hardest I find, so take it easy and just try to keep going. I find its getting the breathing under control in the first 5 mins thats hard so I now try to set off slower. It worked tonight, did another run - just a mile to finish off my days exercise. Let us know how you get on., Maybe we could virtually train together!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks again all good advice, I used to run a lot on and off, just out of practice, I've done a dozen or so 10K runs similar half marathons, London marathon twice and a handful of those long marathons that are more like long walks i.e. I didn't run them all the way! So no bother there except the body is not in it's prime!! I just wish I'd kept it up!

Thanks again

Rossi


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 19, 2010)

OOps and there was me telling you how to suck eggs! I will be running to you for advice now. Its only a matter of time until you are back running those marathons and catching Northy up! Well done Rossi.

Don't want to put you off but my hubby started running again in June and....hasn't touched a drop of alcohol since....don't think its catching though!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> OOps and there was me telling you how to suck eggs! I will be running to you for advice now. Its only a matter of time until you are back running those marathons and catching Northy up! Well done Rossi.
> 
> Don't want to put you off but my hubby started running again in June and....hasn't touched a drop of alcohol since....don't think its catching though!



I think young Northe' will take a bit of catching but one year I will be tempted to meet with the young whippet down at the great south run!

Cheers for your good vibes Lucy

PS no chance of the other thing happening here

Rossi


----------



## Bartmanblues (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm new to this running business but am training for the London marathon next year.

I try to do 2-3 4 mile runs a week (usually weekday mornings) and a longer one at the weekend (currently about 7 miles, working upwords towards 20!).

So if I wake up in the morning and I am below 4, should I not be running 4 miles? 
Or can I consume some jelly babies with insullin? 
Or eat them as I go round? 

For these 4 mile runs I don't have breakfast until I get back and have showered.

I realise it differs for everyone but i'm finding it difficult to best see how my body is coping with excercise/blood sugar levels/insulin/nutrition. So many factors!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

I wouldn't leave the house to run 4 miles on a reading of 4 - I'd want it to be 6-7 at the very least. Definitely don't start a run below 4 - you're already hypo! 

I'd have a couple of jelly babies (no insulin) and wait for my levels to rise. At 4 you are right on the edge and it's very difficult to know whether you are going to drop quickly once you start exercising, which could leave you in a very dangerous situation. I'd say it's not worth the risk for the sake of 15 minutes.


----------



## Bartmanblues (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

